# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κοτομπουκιές

## spyros Bodybuilding

http://www.anaboliccooking.com/fatburningnuggets.php

Έχει φτιάξει κανείς κοτομπουκιές για την διατροφή του; 
Αν ναι, μπορείτε να πείτε την συνταγή σας και για εμάς που δεν έχουμε δοκιμάσει.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ειναι το ιδιο με το σνιτσελ κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο....Απλα ο τυπος τα κοβει σε μπουκιες,εγω τα κανω χωρις παρμεζανα βέβαια αλλα γινονται πεντανοστιμα,ειδικα με λιγο φρεσκο τριμενο πιπερι & σκόρδο μεσα στη φρυγανια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Νικόλα, μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος για εμάς τους άσχετους με την μαγειρική. Δηλαδή ποια ακριβώς υλικά χρησιμοποιείς και τι ακριβώς κάνεις;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντως μακρια απο τις ετοιμες ,οτι χειροτερο!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Φιλετο κοτοπουλο κομμενο σε σχετικά λεπτες φετες,1-2 αυγά,τριμμενη φυγανια.

Αφου εχεις χτυπησει τ'αυγα(μπορεις να βαλεις μόνο τα ασπραδια αν δεν θες τα λιπαρα του κροκου),βουτας μεσα ενα-ενα το καθε φιλετο και μετα απο την τριμμενη φρυγανια για να κολλησει πανω του.Βαλε και λιγο αλάτι-πιπερι μεσα στη φρυγανια αν θες κ σκονη σκορδου. 

Τα βαζεις σε ταψι πανω σε λαδοκολλα και τα ψηνεις για 15-20 λεπτα στον φουρνο  :01. Wink: 


+1 Στον Χρήστο!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Παντως μακρια απο τις ετοιμες ,οτι χειροτερο!


Καλά, αυτό εννοείται. Γι'αυτό δημιούργησα και αυτό το θέμα. Για να δούμε πως γίνεται να "ταιριάξουμε" τις σπιτικές κοτομπουκιές στην διατροφή μας.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Φιλετο κοτοπουλο κομμενο σε σχετικά λεπτες φετες,1-2 αυγά,τριμμενη φυγανια.
> 
> Αφου εχεις χτυπησει τ'αυγα(μπορεις να βαλεις μόνο τα ασπραδια αν δεν θες τα λιπαρα του κροκου),βουτας μεσα ενα-ενα το καθε φιλετο και μετα απο την τριμμενη φρυγανια για να κολλησει πανω του.Βαλε και λιγο αλάτι-πιπερι μεσα στη φρυγανια αν θες κ σκονη σκορδου. 
> 
> Τα βαζεις σε ταψι πανω σε λαδοκολλα και τα ψηνεις για 15-20 λεπτα στον φουρνο 
> 
> 
> +1 Στον Χρήστο!


Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και την γρήγορη απάντηση, Νικόλα.

Άμα κάποιος έχει να προσθέσει(σάλτσα ή κάτι τέτοιο) και κάτι άλλο ώστε να γίνει ακόμη καλύτερη η συνταγή, θα ήταν καλό να μας πει.

Πάντως, το σκέτο κοτόπουλο δεν παλεύεται άλλο. :02. Smile:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Και κάτι άλλο: Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια σάλτσα/σως/μουστάρδα για το κοτόπουλο;

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Σαλτσες walden,αλλιως καποια μουσταρδα that fits your macros απο το σουπερ μαρκετ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Σαλτσες walden,αλλιως καποια μουσταρδα that fits your macros απο το σουπερ μαρκετ


Δεν είχα ιδέα για τις συγκεκριμένες σάλτσες. 

Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και την γρήγορη απάντηση φίλε.

----------


## GiannisD

επισης πριν βαλεις αυγο και φρυγανια μπορεις να τα πασπαλισεις με αλευρι για να τραβηξει την υγρασια.

σωσακι ευκολο: γιαουρτι, λιγο μουσταρδα, αλατι/πιπερι, θυμαρι, και λιγες σταγονες ελαιολαδο. Αν θες να γλυκισει κιολας βαζεις και λιγο μελι. Παιζεις με αναλογιες για διαφορετικα γουστα.

----------


## Predator1995

> Σαλτσες walden,αλλιως καποια μουσταρδα that fits your macros απο το σουπερ μαρκετ


υπαρχει καποιο λινκ για τις σαλτσες αυτες για να παραγγειλω?? εγω ας πουμε θελω να παρω αυτην Hickory Smoked BBQ Sauce αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω site?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Feth

> υπαρχει καποιο λινκ για τις σαλτσες αυτες για να παραγγειλω?? εγω ας πουμε θελω να παρω αυτην Hickory Smoked BBQ Sauce αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω site??


Γραψε στο google "walden σάλτσες αγορά" και θα σου βγάλει αρκετα site εκ του οποιου το 1 είναι ο πορτογάλος για να προχωρήσεις σε αγορά.

----------


## Predator1995

> Γραψε στο google "walden σάλτσες αγορά" και θα σου βγάλει αρκετα site εκ του οποιου το 1 είναι ο πορτογάλος για να προχωρήσεις σε αγορά.


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση

----------

